# canning jars



## BNMdub (Dec 24, 2012)

does anyone know of a website that sells canning jars and replacement lids that will ship to Ireland?

thanks

BNM


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

If you have trouble getting lids you might want to try the Tattler reusable lids. I have had good luck with them. I have some that I first used over 25 years ago. I'm not sure about overseas shipments but a phone call would answer that question and a few more.

http://www.reusablecanninglids.com/store/index.php/shop.html


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

you could contact customer service at Ball Corporation .....they might be able to direct you to a master distributor in Europe ..... you aren't alone in wanting to can american style .... I watched Preppers UK and there was pressure canning meats being done american style .....


----------



## BNMdub (Dec 24, 2012)

It's possible to get replacement lids shipped over so im covered there it's the jars that's the problem. There is a website here in Ireland that sells the weck jars but the shapes and sizes are well weird for the AA canner i was buying. Id buy bulk if i had to lol. Might have to scrap the canning plan :-( 
thanks guys


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Ebay. They may not be the cheapest prices but most sellers will ship to you.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Grimm said:


> Ebay. They may not be the cheapest prices but most sellers will ship to you.


Agreed. Ebay and Amazon (from my limited experience)

These aren't articles of war so there's no laws preventing them from being shipped outside of the US, but normally the shipping fees would be prohibitive. If this is the best possible option you have, and you can afford to pay and move past what it might cost shipping the jars + lids overseas...

I'm pretty sure I've seen very similar posts from Ozzies and Kiwi's The jars are over priced and the lids are non existent. You guys should get together and open a factory!


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

BNMdub said:


> It's possible to get replacement lids shipped over so im covered there it's the jars that's the problem. There is a website here in Ireland that sells the weck jars but the shapes and sizes are well weird for the AA canner i was buying. Id buy bulk if i had to lol. Might have to scrap the canning plan :-(
> thanks guys


Find someone here that will purchase for you and forward to you.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Dakine said:


> Agreed. Ebay and Amazon (from my limited experience)
> 
> These aren't articles of war so there's no laws preventing them from being shipped outside of the US, but normally the shipping fees would be prohibitive. If this is the best possible option you have, and you can afford to pay and move past what it might cost shipping the jars + lids overseas...
> 
> I'm pretty sure I've seen very similar posts from Ozzies and Kiwi's The jars are over priced and the lids are non existent. You guys should get together and open a factory!


Not a bad idea...in fact, you could work with Ball at becoming their official distributor in Ireland/Europe. May work perfectly and make you a profit meantime


----------



## BNMdub (Dec 24, 2012)

Startingout-Blair said:


> Find someone here that will purchase for you and forward to you.


well if there is a kind hearted fellow prepper out there that is willing to help a brother out it would be very much appreciated....

BNM


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

*ball jars on amazon*



BNMdub said:


> does anyone know of a website that sells canning jars and replacement lids that will ship to Ireland?
> 
> thanks
> 
> BNM


BNM Here is a link from amazon.uk, might make shipping a little better, not sure how the prices compare to the US.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...ch-alias=aps&field-keywords=ball+canning+jars

smaj100
:2thumb:


----------



## BNMdub (Dec 24, 2012)

smaj100 said:


> BNM Here is a link from amazon.uk, might make shipping a little better, not sure how the prices compare to the US.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss/279-2928837-9312221?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=ball+canning+jars
> 
> ...


thanks for the link mate. I did check amazon and ebay after someone above suggested it but it's very very expensive. For 12 quarts it's €64 which is $85 that's all in. The shipping is nearly double the price of the jars and at that price it would take decades to build up a suitable amount. Thanks for the input

BNM


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow BN, those prices suck. Considering what we can pay for from any local store in the states. I mean we pay $10 for a case, I can't imagine what some shipping would cost for it to make sure they made it intact.

I know someone else mentioned contacting Ball about a distributorship, might be a feasable option if you think there is a big enough market.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

What kind of quantity are you looking for?

I would think that if you are looking for a pallet of them shipping may be reasonable enough.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Ihave an unopened case of 12 quarts in my kitchen. Let me weight it when Roo goes down for her nap. I can use the postage calculator to figure out the shipping costs if you give me your basic mailing info. That way you can see if having a US prepper mail them to you is worth it.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I was looking at buying directly from Ball at one time. Then, a minimum purchase was $500US.


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

Canning jars and lids are expensive here because it's not a very popular way of preserving.

We tend to water bath jams and relishes and chutneys and tomato based sauces and freeze anything else.

Incidentally, we call "canning" bottling here.
If you say canning people think you're putting stuff into metal cans and then you have to correct them and give an explanation.

This will give you some sort of the idea of the prices we have to pay.

http://www.aussimushroomsupplies.com/index.php?cPath=5_17

http://redbacktrading.com.au/index1.html


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Tank_Girl said:


> Canning jars and lids are expensive here because it's not a very popular way of preserving.
> 
> We tend to water bath jams and relishes and chutneys and tomato based sauces and freeze anything else.
> 
> ...


Wow! $4.50 for a ONE pint jar.

I bough cases of 12 today for $4.09.


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

And that is in Australian dollars!


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Have you really looked into those Weck jars though? When I first saw them a while back I thought they were a great idea. I hate using plastic if there is an alternative, and all the modern pop up lids have bpa on them. I am looking into getting some myself but haven't got around to it. They have some straight sided jars that look really nice, my favorite jars now are the 500ml(pint) widemouth jars because of the shape.


----------



## BNMdub (Dec 24, 2012)

Grimm said:


> Ihave an unopened case of 12 quarts in my kitchen. Let me weight it when Roo goes down for her nap. I can use the postage calculator to figure out the shipping costs if you give me your basic mailing info. That way you can see if having a US prepper mail them to you is worth it.


Hi Grimm. my basic mailing info would be to ship them to Dublin, Ireland. My aim is to ship a number of cases of different sizes and mouth widths.

BNM


----------



## BNMdub (Dec 24, 2012)

PackerBacker said:


> What kind of quantity are you looking for?
> 
> I would think that if you are looking for a pallet of them shipping may be reasonable enough.


Hi PackerBacker, if i could get a pallet of different sizes that would be perfect. I one off shipment of jars then all id have to worry about is replacement lids...

BNM


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

BNMdub said:


> Hi PackerBacker, if i could get a pallet of different sizes that would be perfect. I one off shipment of jars then all id have to worry about is replacement lids...
> 
> BNM


Do you have the ability to pay here with a credit card or something? Forgive my ignorance here. I don't know how that works with the conversion.

I think I could put this together for you if I don't have to handle the financial part of it.

I have two local suppliers that I think would ship a pallet out directly from their warehouse. FedEx and such do international shipping so I think that would work.

If they won't ship it directly I could pick up the order and package it and ship it.

I don't know how much you are looking to spend at once. The jars come with lids and bands obviously. You could get another 1,2,3 times as many or more lids on the same pallet.

Case of:

Pint jars = 7 lb
quart jars = 11.5 lb
case of 60 dozen RM lids = 12 lb
case of 36 dozen WM lids = 10 lb

I can probably get a freight quote monday.


----------



## BNMdub (Dec 24, 2012)

PackerBacker said:


> Do you have the ability to pay here with a credit card or something? Forgive my ignorance here. I don't know how that works with the conversion.
> 
> I think I could put this together for you if I don't have to handle the financial part of it.
> 
> ...


Paying by credit card is no problem mate, paypal or a direct website payment?

i would be aiming for wide mouth pint and quart jars along with two replacement lids for each jar.

I don't know how many cases of each to get yet until i had some idea of cost per case plus shipping.

Again mate i truly appreciate your help here.

BNM


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

BNMdub said:


> Paying by credit card is no problem mate, paypal or a direct website payment?
> 
> i would be aiming for wide mouth pint and quart jars along with two replacement lids for each jar.
> 
> ...


I will let you know what I find for freight cost then.


----------



## BNMdub (Dec 24, 2012)

PackerBacker said:


> I will let you know what I find for freight cost then.


ok cheers mate


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

BN,

You could also order some Tattler reusable lids. They are reusable flats.

http://www.reusablecanninglids.com/


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

smaj100 said:


> BN,
> 
> You could also order some Tattler reusable lids. They are reusable flats.
> 
> http://www.reusablecanninglids.com/


Buying the Tattlers is a wiser choice than the one-use lids.

But if you want a good deal on regular mouth lids I have boxes of 12 one-use lids for cheap. I am making the switch to Tattlers and have WAAAAAAY too many lids I'll never use.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Grimm said:


> Buying the Tattlers is a wiser choice than the one-use lids.
> 
> But if you want a good deal on regular mouth lids I have boxes of 12 one-use lids for cheap. I am making the switch to Tattlers and have WAAAAAAY too many lids I'll never use.


How much???


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

PackerBacker said:


> How much???












They are all-in-one lids so you can save your bands. My thought was a fair offer since canning lid prices vary. The pictures are from an ebay listing I found.

I figure shipping could be flat rate or parcel post which ever was cheaper.

PM me if you are interested.

Oh! Yes, I have used them. I have only had one not seal and that was user error.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

If you can get anywhere near a US military base, a soldier there can probably order them through the PX pretty easy and cheaper than you could buy them.


----------



## BNMdub (Dec 24, 2012)

Grimm said:


> Buying the Tattlers is a wiser choice than the one-use lids.
> 
> But if you want a good deal on regular mouth lids I have boxes of 12 one-use lids for cheap. I am making the switch to Tattlers and have WAAAAAAY too many lids I'll never use.


Hi Grimm, im just waiting to hear back about getting some cases shipped so ill get back to you...

BNM


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm still shocked by the cost of these overseas. I need to look into what it would take to get a business license for food grade items! but I think I'd have to also start a licensed security company just to keep what I think is a nifty collection of firearms about the property... God only knows what the Euro gov's would think about my reloading locker.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

If you are going to bite the bullet and have these jars shipped in bulk to Ireland then you may want to consider ordering more than you need and selling the surplus in small lots on EbayIreland. I would think that the price difference between buying in bulk and bulk shipping versus those high one-piece prices that people are willing to pay in Europe for these jars could work to your favor and maybe, in the end, the profit would be enough to offset the cost of importing all of those jars.

Also check to see if you're going to be hit with customs and import duties and brokerage fees.


----------



## BNMdub (Dec 24, 2012)

Bobbb said:


> If you are going to bite the bullet and have these jars shipped in bulk to Ireland then you may want to consider ordering more than you need and selling the surplus in small lots on EbayIreland. I would think that the price difference between buying in bulk and bulk shipping versus those high one-piece prices that people are willing to pay in Europe for these jars could work to your favor and maybe, in the end, the profit would be enough to offset the cost of importing all of those jars.
> 
> Also check to see if you're going to be hit with customs and import duties and brokerage fees.


Hi mate. You make a good point and it's something i would consider doing, however it's finding were to get these in bulk that im finding difficult. Can you point me to suppliers that i could contact maybe? My plan was to just get a few cases but if I could get a bulk shipment were i could get my own for free by selling some would be fantastic and a great bonus to the cause.

BNM


----------



## BNMdub (Dec 24, 2012)

was on a website www.goodmans.net and just put an order of 25 cases of different sizes to get an idea of costs. The jars came to $250 with an added $4000 for shipping lol. I could move to America on that money ...

BNM


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Geez BNM, at those prices you could fly to the states with a couple jumbo suit cases and carry the jars back.

Looks like amazon might be your friend after all. Would it be possible to plan a trip to someplace that does sell the jars with a large enough of an order that might make a trip doable. I know yall can get around with ferry's and the train tunnel thing from england.


----------



## BNMdub (Dec 24, 2012)

smaj100 said:


> Geez BNM, at those prices you could fly to the states with a couple jumbo suit cases and carry the jars back.
> 
> Looks like amazon might be your friend after all. Would it be possible to plan a trip to someplace that does sell the jars with a large enough of an order that might make a trip doable. I know yall can get around with ferry's and the train tunnel thing from england.


My jaw fell to the floor when i seen the shipping costs lol I think amazon is out of the question at $85 a case it's just crazy at that price. I'm hoping PackerBacker can sort something out for me in the coming days, fingers crossed...

BNM


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

I have a co worker here in dubai from Ireland and wish I could help sort something out. I think getting it from the us transporting it here, and then handing it off to him to take back to ireland would be a little over the top almost like the freight charges.


----------



## BNMdub (Dec 24, 2012)

smaj100 said:


> I have a co worker here in dubai from Ireland and wish I could help sort something out. I think getting it from the us transporting it here, and then handing it off to him to take back to ireland would be a little over the top almost like the freight charges.


I've been on a few sites today with the same outcome. I'm waiting on a reply from one site so hopefully it's good news.

BNM


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

I have a couple of requests for freight quotes out there. Nobody has gotten back to me yet.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I can't help you on freight but Ball will sell directly if your order is large enough. One or two palettes of jars should do the trick.


----------



## BNMdub (Dec 24, 2012)

PackerBacker said:


> I have a couple of requests for freight quotes out there. Nobody has gotten back to me yet.


ok mate no worries.

BNM


----------



## BNMdub (Dec 24, 2012)

Caribou said:


> I can't help you on freight but Ball will sell directly if your order is large enough. One or two palettes of jars should do the trick.


Mate do you have there url plz

BNM


----------



## BNMdub (Dec 24, 2012)

BNMdub said:


> Mate do you have there url plz
> 
> BNM


Sorry mate I already tried them and they won't ship to Ireland.

cheers

BNM


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I did some calculations and found out that the postage for a single case of 12 pint jars would be $57.

BUT I can fit 6 or more jars in a flat rate box for $20. The 'dead' space in the box can be filled with extra bands and lids.


----------



## BNMdub (Dec 24, 2012)

Grimm said:


> I did some calculations and found out that the postage for a single case of 12 pint jars would be $57.
> 
> BUT I can fit 6 or more jars in a flat rate box for $20. The 'dead' space in the box can be filled with extra bands and lids.


So i'd be looking at $40 for each dozen jars with extra lids. That's a major improvement on costs mate. Would that be including the jars? 

BNM


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

BNMdub said:


> So i'd be looking at $40 for each dozen jars with extra lids. That's a major improvement on costs mate. Would that be including the jars?
> 
> BNM


No. That is just the cost of postage using flat rate boxes. Locally to me I can only get jars for $10-12 a case of 12. Canning is not a big thing here so jars are hard to find.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Here is one site for Ball though not my previous contact. http://www.freshpreservingstore.com/all-products/jars/2037/

I had Ball mail my retail business a wholesale price list a few years back. While the prices are no longer accurate, if I could find the list the phone number should still work. The above site is for retail and is meant to be overpriced so you go to the people that buy them by the truckload. I tried calling but it is past their business day. I tried another place with free shipping but to Ireland they wanted $200/case just for the freight. They seemed fairly confident that golden swans would not be involved in the delivery process. If I can figure out how to get in touch with Ball wholesale sales I'll post that info.


----------



## BNMdub (Dec 24, 2012)

Grimm said:


> No. That is just the cost of postage using flat rate boxes. Locally to me I can only get jars for $10-12 a case of 12. Canning is not a big thing here so jars are hard to find.


So id be looking at about $52 a case? Can you get pints and quarts?

BNM


----------



## BNMdub (Dec 24, 2012)

Caribou said:


> Here is one site for Ball though not my previous contact. http://www.freshpreservingstore.com/all-products/jars/2037/
> 
> I had Ball mail my retail business a wholesale price list a few years back. While the prices are no longer accurate, if I could find the list the phone number should still work. The above site is for retail and is meant to be overpriced so you go to the people that buy them by the truckload. I tried calling but it is past their business day. I tried another place with free shipping but to Ireland they wanted $200/case just for the freight. They seemed fairly confident that golden swans would not be involved in the delivery process. If I can figure out how to get in touch with Ball wholesale sales I'll post that info.


I put an order together on that site and after filling in all the into it said they can't deliver to Ireland.

I then came across this site which do ship to Ireland.
http://www.freundcontainer.com/canning-jars-ball-kerr-glass-jars/p/vCJ600/

The order has to be $1000 of product before they will ship so I'm guessing with the weight of that amount ill be looking at a few thousand $$$.

I sent them an email with a list of what I was looking for and asked what the total cost would be but no reply yet.

BNM


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

I love how serendipity works out.

I've been following this thread simply because I was curious about how BNWdub was going to get his canning jars to Ireland, but with his last comment about freundcontairner I was introduced to the world of WHOLESALE jar sellers.

Here's a first pass at a price comparison:

Amazon: package of 12 pint jars = $15.99
Fillmore Container: package of 12 pint jars = $4.97
SKS-Bottle: package of 12 pint jars: = $5.40

I'm going to give some serious thought to a large wholesale purchase for myself. My immediate questions are whether these jars are of the same quality as Kerr, Mason, Ball, etc, whether the openings are the same dimension as standard canning jars and thus able to accept lids and rings, whether I should go with a one-piece lid or go with lids and rings.

Anyways, wholesale jars would never have entered my thought process unless I read the last comment, so thanks for opening up this world to me.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Bobbb said:


> I love how serendipity works out.
> 
> I've been following this thread simply because I was curious about how BNWdub was going to get his canning jars to Ireland, but with his last comment about freundcontairner I was introduced to the world of WHOLESALE jar sellers.
> 
> ...


I called Fillmore this morning and their $4.97/case pints are suitable for canning. They would not give me the name of the manufacturer. These jars do not come with rings and lids but accept the regular size rings and lids. They also sell a one piece lid with a seal.

They also have the Ball widemouth pints with rings and lids for $11.01/case.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

PackerBacker said:


> I have a couple of requests for freight quotes out there. Nobody has gotten back to me yet.


We are getting somewhere now.

I just got a phone call to tell me that a local rep would get a hold of me to give me a quote.


----------



## BNMdub (Dec 24, 2012)

PackerBacker said:


> We are getting somewhere now.
> 
> I just got a phone call to tell me that a local rep would get a hold of me to give me a quote.


that's great to hear mate, fingers crossed it's good news 

BNM


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Bobbb said:


> I love how serendipity works out.
> 
> I've been following this thread simply because I was curious about how BNWdub was going to get his canning jars to Ireland, but with his last comment about freundcontairner I was introduced to the world of WHOLESALE jar sellers.
> 
> ...


IF they are delivering a product that is as equally reliable as Kerr or Ball, and it happens to be shipping without lids and bands, that's fine with me.

Given that situation my biggest concern would be what is their shipping and handling cost? It's not a great bargain for me if they want $4.97 for the jars but $20.00 for shipping.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Dakine said:


> IF they are delivering a product that is as equally reliable as Kerr or Ball, and it happens to be shipping without lids and bands, that's fine with me.
> 
> Given that situation my biggest concern would be what is their shipping and handling cost? It's not a great bargain for me if they want $4.97 for the jars but $20.00 for shipping.


Common carrier shipping is way less expensive that shipping via UPS or Fed Ex or USPS for the same bulk.

Think about how stores eventually get the product. Shipped from manufacturer either to a wholesaler and then to the retailers warehouse or directly to the retailer's warehouse and then shipped once again to the individual stores. Here the shipment goes from the manufacturer direct to you. The only added expenses I can think of are going to be having to pay for moving the pallet around when it gets to your place. Or you could just have them drop the pallet in your drive-way and then you break apart the package into the 400 individual boxes and move them into your storage space, back and forth, back and forth, until it's all put away.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Bobbb said:


> Common carrier shipping is way less expensive that shipping via UPS or Fed Ex or USPS for the same bulk.
> 
> Think about how stores eventually get the product. Shipped from manufacturer either to a wholesaler and then to the retailers warehouse or directly to the retailer's warehouse and then shipped once again to the individual stores. Here the shipment goes from the manufacturer direct to you. The only added expenses I can think of are going to be having to pay for moving the pallet around when it gets to your place. Or you could just have them drop the pallet in your drive-way and then you break apart the package into the 400 individual boxes and move them into your storage space, back and forth, back and forth, until it's all put away.


yeah but I'm more interested in facts about what they want to deliver those jars to my door.

And that's after they guarantee to stand behind them as 100% compatible with my kerr/ball lids and bands.

if they cant answer that, my interest in their product drops to zero.


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

Dakine said:


> IF they are delivering a product that is as equally reliable as Kerr or Ball, and it happens to be shipping without lids and bands, that's fine with me.


I hope I'm not the only person here who remembers when Ball acquired Kerr.

I'm going to check into some of the others manufacturers I've seen listed here but I've used only Ball/Kerr for so long I probably won't switch.

I hope you are able to find a deal that works for you, BNM. I can't even find jars around here. Every place I ask tells me that they will start getting them in again in March or April. I may have to order them using Walmart's Site to Store plan although what I've seen on their website indicates that they should have them in stock in the local stores.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Caribou said:


> I called Fillmore this morning and their $4.97/case pints are suitable for canning. They would not give me the name of the manufacturer. These jars do not come with rings and lids but accept the regular size rings and lids. They also sell a one piece lid with a seal.
> 
> They also have the Ball widemouth pints with rings and lids for $11.01/case.


I have several of those and they are fine for canning.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

AuroraHawk said:


> I hope I'm not the only person here who remembers when Ball acquired Kerr.


Ball doesn't even own Ball. 

Ball, Kerr, Golden harvest and Bernardin are all the same company.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Dakine said:


> yeah but I'm more interested in facts about what they want to deliver those jars to my door.
> 
> And that's after they guarantee to stand behind them as 100% compatible with my kerr/ball lids and bands.
> 
> if they cant answer that, my interest in their product drops to zero.


If it is a "mason" jar the lids will fit.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

yeah but this is what I was worried about... the shipping costs are ridiculous.

this is the shipping info for 1 case of pint jars

Method	Rate	Est. Date
Ground	$18.24	2/5/2013
3-Day Select	$44.24	2/4/2013
2nd Day Air	$59.39	2/1/2013
Next Day SAVER	$100.01	1/31/2013
Next Day Air	$110.95	1/31/2013

That puts a case of pints at $23, I pay $13.49 at Ralph's and I paid $9.?? at wally world last week when they were in stock.

I guess if they had a warehouse that was nearby and I was ready to buy like 500 or 1000 jars, which I'd love to do since it's time to start planning elk hunting... but right now it looks like I'm going to have to stay with local retail providers.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Dakine said:


> yeah but this is what I was worried about... the shipping costs are ridiculous.
> 
> this is the shipping info for 1 case of pint jars
> 
> ...


Try getting a LTL freight quote if you are looking for volume.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Dakine said:


> yeah but this is what I was worried about... the shipping costs are ridiculous.
> 
> this is the shipping info for 1 case of pint jars
> 
> ...


1 case, you mean like only 12 jars in a case?

Wholesalers are not in the business of retailing. I suspect that this is a "get lost" price that you were given in that to fill your order would cost more than they earn.

How much was the shipping on a pallet?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Reading this thread made me realize how lucky I am to have easy access to canning supplies.

For those of you who are not as fortunate, their is an alternative, it has been discussed here before but I will throw it out again.

Some food jars(with their lids) can be reused for water bath and pressure canning. I use them occasionally and they do work most of the time. Some may disagree with the practicality and/or safety of doing this but I haven't had a problem. Reusing the lids more than a time or two gets hit or miss but usually the first time around you get a solid seal. 

If its a choice between not being able to can a food or using a "Used" jar and lid, I'll take the used hardware. The picture is of a jar of soup I canned a few days ago in a jar that had "Sauerkraut" in it and it was pressured for 80 minutes at about 8 psi.


Its an option!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Bobbb said:


> 1 case, you mean like only 12 jars in a case?
> 
> Wholesalers are not in the business of retailing. I suspect that this is a "get lost" price that you were given in that to fill your order would cost more than they earn.
> 
> How much was the shipping on a pallet?


Bobbb I think You're onto something. So I tried entering 112 cases (which according to All American website says that's how many are on a pallet)

This prevented me from getting any shipping info and they want me to use their "get a quote" feature, basically submit the request through their online form and they'll email or call me back I would guess.

So for 10 cases, here's the shipping info - $14.60 per case

Method	Rate	Est. Date
Ground	$96.06	2/5/2013
3-Day Select	$252.98	2/4/2013
2nd Day Air	$378.96	2/1/2013
Next Day SAVER	$502.50	1/31/2013
Next Day Air	$510.38	1/31/2013

and 15 cases = $13 per case

Method	Rate	Est. Date
Ground	$120.12	2/5/2013
3-Day Select	$364.08	2/4/2013
2nd Day Air	$535.24	2/1/2013
Next Day SAVER	$711.62	1/31/2013
Next Day Air	$726.94	1/31/2013

now at 20 cases I started getting booted to the get a quote feature. Ordinarily I wouldn't buy that many, because thats just under what I've canned so far in total! and I'm not fortunate enough to have large garden or small farm/ranch where I'd be doing lots and lots of bulk stuff.

However, a couple of my buddies are very interested in getting into this too, and especially if we go pull some Elk out of Washington or Oregon I can easily see us buying a pallet and splitting it.

Thanks for pointing that out Bobbb!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Dakine said:


> Bobbb I think You're onto something. So I tried entering 112 cases (which according to All American website says that's how many are on a pallet)
> 
> This prevented me from getting any shipping info and they want me to use their "get a quote" feature, basically submit the request through their online form and they'll email or call me back I would guess.
> 
> ...


If you wouldn't mind sharing a few pounds of elk I'll share some of my veggies at harvest and my canner when you need to can the elk. I'll even pitch in on a jar order with you.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Grimm said:


> If you wouldn't mind sharing a few pounds of elk I'll share some of my veggies at harvest and my canner when you need to can the elk. I'll even pitch in on a jar order with you.


Hmmm I'll think about it 

I'm not going to hunt here, it's the same for tags and license here as it is in Washington. But here you have to put in for a drawing with very few tags per game area handed out and a crummy success rate. In WA the tags are over the counter and bag rates are HIGH!!! Oh and by same cost I mean that as a resident here, its the same as buying NON resident in WA. California is retarded. :nuts:

Driving from here to Oregon or Washington to hunt is going to be a nice vacation!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Dakine said:


> Hmmm I'll think about it
> 
> I'm not going to hunt here, it's the same for tags and license here as it is in Washington. But here you have to put in for a drawing with very few tags per game area handed out and a crummy success rate. In WA the tags are over the counter and bag rates are HIGH!!! Oh and by same cost I mean that as a resident here, its the same as buying NON resident in WA. California is retarded. :nuts:
> 
> Driving from here to Oregon or Washington to hunt is going to be a nice vacation!


I wish I had the time to go hunting or my DH had the time. With the way the economy is here in Cali we can't afford for him to take too much time off.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Grimm said:


> I wish I had the time to go hunting or my DH had the time. With the way the economy is here in Cali we can't afford for him to take too much time off.


Yeah I hear ya, but with me its the cost of doing something like driving to Washington that makes hunting trips few and far between. I get a months vacation every year, well plus holidays and stuff... but my truck gets like 15 mpg freeway (not loaded up for a cross country hunting trip) and driving round trip maybe 2500-3000 miles is going to make for a spendy gas bill. Add in $500 for tags and all that stuff and then another $250 maybe to have the animal butchered. Ugh... adds up fast  On the other hand, elk is delicious so I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

I got a quote for air freight.

It's only...................................

$10,059



I'll have a ocean freight quote shortly.


----------



## BNMdub (Dec 24, 2012)

PackerBacker said:


> I got a quote for air freight.
> 
> It's only...................................
> 
> ...


Holy moley lol that's crazy. I think i can forget about canning :-(

cheers mate

BNM


----------



## BNMdub (Dec 24, 2012)

Just got a quote from a place in the UK. 15 cases of 500ml and 5 cases of 1000ml with free shipping at a cost of $660. These are normal sized mouth jars which is a shame as i was looking for wide mouth. What you guys think of that offer?

BNM


----------



## BNMdub (Dec 24, 2012)

here's the site, are these the correct jars? also would the lids be anyway different in size, would i have to buy replacement lids from this site only or would the ball lids you guys use be ok...

http://www.preserveshop.co.uk/glass-jam-jars/mason-jars?gclid=CLi71oWfkLMCFUqV4QodXDIAjw

BNM


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

There has to be a way to get bulk jars shipped cheaply. I mean crap from China is shipped all around the world and people can buy it for pennies, so shipping can't take up the the majority of the product cost.

Looking at the website you linked they sell a pint jar for £2.75, which converted to US dollars comes to $4.35. As I noted above you can buy a flat of 12 pint jars for $4.97 from Fillmore. That's a 12:1 mark-up we're looking at here. If shipping costs really amount to 11/12ths of the price of that jar from your linked website then you're screwed. I'm having trouble accepting that sea freight, low cost shipping is going to cost 11 times more than the value of the good that you're shipping.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I still think this is an excellent opportunity to break into a brand new business in a wide open market! 

Are there food laws that are more draconian than US, particularly Cali? if the answer to that is no, then you've got it made. Get a business license, come over here and tour some factories, learn all there is to learn about pouring glass jars and stamping out metal lids and rings and go crazy. work out a deal to bring over a shipping containers worth of AA & presto canners and get a couple people started and let them tell your target audience. 

BANG!!! you're rich!


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

I've been doing some reading about pressure canning in Europe and there are a lot of frustrated people over there wanting product. Here is one conversation that unfolded.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

The only reason I don't see a manufacturer of jars catching on in Europe is that they have Weck jars there for like a hundred years, these are not made in China, it is a respected German company. They are at least on par with the canning jars we have here, quality wise. They have some really awesome shapes, especially for freezing and storage as well, not only straight sides but actually a taper. The lids are reusable and the the rings as well though for the US the instructions say to replace the rubber ring each time.
The only problem is that some people say they have higher failure to seal rates, like the old glass ring jars here, others have no problems.

Also some say that the sizes don't align with AA canners, don't see this though because of the sheer variety of sizes and shapes to choose from.

Maybe if someone came up with metal rings or snap lids for these jars that would be a business.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

By the way there are some places in Europe where canning or bottling is fairly common, I can attest to eastern Europe in particular. They use the Weck jars and many others that they get from the store and reuse. The big difference that I have seen though is that they have many traditional methods of preserving things that specifically cover the things that need pressure canning. 
They use fermentation a LOT, for most of us it is just pickles and maybe sauerkraut but the list of things that can be preserved this way is huge. 
For most of us making sausage or ham or whatever form of "curing" meat is for flavour but they actually use it to preserve the meat and it still tastes awesome.


----------



## BNMdub (Dec 24, 2012)

I contacted the site below and they are willing to ship 20 cases for around $147 from the UK. Now can someone tell me why these are deluxe jars? what makes them deluxe?

http://www.justpreserving.co.uk/deluxe-preserving-500ml-pack-p-20003457.html

BNM


----------



## BNMdub (Dec 24, 2012)

Bobbb said:


> There has to be a way to get bulk jars shipped cheaply. I mean crap from China is shipped all around the world and people can buy it for pennies, so shipping can't take up the the majority of the product cost.
> 
> Looking at the website you linked they sell a pint jar for £2.75, which converted to US dollars comes to $4.35. As I noted above you can buy a flat of 12 pint jars for $4.97 from Fillmore. That's a 12:1 mark-up we're looking at here. If shipping costs really amount to 11/12ths of the price of that jar from your linked website then you're screwed. I'm having trouble accepting that sea freight, low cost shipping is going to cost 11 times more than the value of the good that you're shipping.


That site i linked will sell a case for around£20 which is about $32. I asked him the cost of 20 cases which he said would be £420 and said shipping would be free. I'm looking at over 200 jars for around $664. Now for you guys that's crazy money but any order from the US was thousands of $$$. I was quoted $4500 for 20 cases from a US website. It ain't going to be cheap but is it better to have them than not...

BNM


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Those jars have a "replaceable rubber seal" sounds more like the weck jars than mason but they have metal rings so


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I just got this from Tattler;


Our regular lids and rings are 70mm and the wide mouth lids and rings are 86mm, measuring outside edge to outside edge. Hope this helps!!

The Tattler lids are interchangeable with the Ball lids.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Yep, up here all the jars/lids have metric on the box, 86mm is wide mouth 70mm is standard. Wide mouth pint jars, with the straight sides are my favorite, up here they are designated 500ml, Quart are 1 liter. 
The jars we get are almost all Bernardin by the way, not Ball or Kerr.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

cowboyhermit said:


> The jars we get are almost all Bernardin by the way, not Ball or Kerr.


Which is all the same company.

Bdub, I was supposed to have an ocean freight quote within the hour of posting that ridiculous air freight quote.

Apparently "within the hour" to DHL means something else, 

I'm still working on it.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Bobbb said:


> There has to be a way to get bulk jars shipped cheaply.


Big difference between someone like walmart shipping an entire container from china vs you or I shipping one palet.

Just look at what shipping one case of those fillmore jars costs even domestically.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Yep, same company but different brand.


----------



## BNMdub (Dec 24, 2012)

PackerBacker said:


> Which is all the same company.
> 
> Bdub, I was supposed to have an ocean freight quote within the hour of posting that ridiculous air freight quote.
> 
> ...


That's no problem mate. I appreciate your help.

BNM


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Twenty cases! Cool! Just curious, but did you ask them where the price breaks were on quantity purchases?


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

BNMdub said:


> That's no problem mate. I appreciate your help.
> 
> BNM


I'm slow but sure. 

Here is what I came up with.

Standard pallet: 40" x 48" x 62" x 1500 lbs.

There was a big price jump if over 62". IDK why or how much. So I capped it at 62" depending on how much you really want it may or may not be worth paying the extra.

I estimated 1500 lbs. I think I'm heavy with that number but I'd rather be to high for budget purposes.

I am figuring 60 cases of quart jars, 70 cases of pint jars and 10 cases of extra lids: (1560 jars and 4320 extra lids)

Product: $2110
Frieght: $1950
TOTAL: $4060


----------



## BNMdub (Dec 24, 2012)

wow that's darn expensive lol. I'd sure have to dig into the savings to do that. I don't know if id be willing to buy that many and having to sell them on would be a big commitment. Would i have to buy such a large amount because of the shipping or could i buy just what i need.

BNM


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

BNMdub said:


> wow that's darn expensive lol. I'd sure have to dig into the savings to do that. I don't know if id be willing to buy that many and having to sell them on would be a big commitment. Would i have to buy such a large amount because of the shipping or could i buy just what i need.
> 
> BNM


No you wouldn't have to buy that many.

Having less on the pallet probably won't reduce the shipping cost much though.

1500 jars isn't really that many. I have ~3 times that many for my own use.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

PackerBacker said:


> No you wouldn't have to buy that many.
> 
> Having less on the pallet probably won't reduce the shipping cost much though.
> 
> 1500 jars isn't really that many. I have ~3 times that many for my own use.


Yeah I have to agree, 1500 jars sounds like a LOT, but I have only been canning since October'ish??? and I'm already over 23 dozen, if I had a garden I'd be way over that too.

Is there anyone near you that wants to get onboard with the pressure canning thing too? maybe you could split the pallet of jars?


----------

